

Shot Towers: The Buildings That Revolutionized Ammunition Manufacturing - brunurb
http://www.amusingplanet.com/2015/03/shot-towers-buildings-that.htmlhttp://www.amusingplanet.com/2015/03/shot-towers-buildings-that.html

======
MichaelCrawford
your link is broken; you should be able to edit your submission to fix it.

